# Home Depot is selling the Ridgid TS3660 for $399!!!!!



## airmarshallg (Feb 8, 2009)

I couldn't believe my eyes yesterday as I perused the shop tool aisle at Home Depot when I came across this great table saw for $399. Needless to say, I headed home with one! Looks like they are blowing these out for a new model or it's a disco. Get them while they're hot!!!


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

Damn! Why didn't I wait a year? Oh yeah my saw broke in the middle of a project and I needed one to finish And I thought I was getting a deal at $550. Well good for you, I'm sure you deserve it. Thanks for sharing. I think it's a pretty decent saw, especially for that money! If I had the space I would buy two and keep one set up for dadoes! I only wish!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess they are planning to push the new granite-top model. I think the TS3660 is a fantastic saw for that price. I paid $400 for a factory refurb and couldn't be happier with it. Enjoy!


----------



## Rogue42 (Jan 28, 2009)

I picked one up myself as well, and yes, Charlie, you're correct. They're clearing out these models to make way for, as far as the store clerk could tell me, the same model with a granite top.

I just got mine set up, and it sure looks like one sturdy piece of machinery. My only recommendation: have a buddy there to help you put it together!


----------



## laflaone (Apr 28, 2008)

I got a 3660 2 mo ago from HD. Opened a HD credit card, and got 10% off. At a now price of 399, and you do not have a card, ask if you open one if you get 10% off the 399, you had better jump all over it! The 3660 is a very good saw. If you keep waiting for something that is a "little bit better", you a going to be forever dissatisfied. Settle on something, and go for it.


----------



## airmarshallg (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, they will drop another 10% with a new HD card-they offered it to me when I bought mine.
The granite top one looks nice, but for me, this one is great.


----------



## klpete45 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, why not? I've had mine for about a month now so I knew it was inevitable that there would be some fantastic deal to frustrate me!! Just kidding - I've enjoyed the saw very much and that's just the way things work. I'd advise everyone who was waiting for a good deal to go get one right away.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey klpete if it is within a month HD has price protection on it…take your receipt back to them and they will pay you the difference. Just did this with our clothes washer/dryer combo we bought. They readily reduced the price and gave us the difference. Sometimes it is nice working with the big box guys.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

A friend of mine and I just recently purchased one for just over $500. AAAAAARG! It's a great saw. I love the maneuverability with the foot pedal system since we have a small shop. Congrats on the deal!


----------



## klpete45 (Feb 8, 2009)

Mark, yes you are right of course. However, I have been out of state for several weeks now and my month is past. Thanks for the reminder though.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Hate to grave dig this thread, but I'm not sure that they are selling this saw at all anymore. I don't see it on the Home Depot website and a google shopping search doesn't turn anything up either. My best guess is that this one just got discontinued to be replaced by the granite top one that is coming out. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

DannyBoy, I don't know that for a fact, but I think you are correct about the TS3660 being replaced by the granite-top saw. Ridgid sort of offers one model of everything, so it would surprise me if they offered two table saws that were pretty close in size and power.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I was in HD about a week ago, and they still had this for $399


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I just bought one yesterday for $ 499.00 here in Canada and they normally go for $ 599.00


----------



## johnnie52 (Mar 7, 2009)

Why is it that all the good deals come up when I'm broke?????!


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Good luck with your new saw airmarshallg. I am about to bite the bullet on the Ridgid jointer, I have read so many good reviews on the jointer and the saw you bought.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Ridgid just makes some awesome tools. And I'm with you johnnie, the workshop doesn't have the $400 to buy a saw even on sale right now!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I actually think im going to go pick up one of these today… I am not feeling safe with my Craftsman Benchtop Saw.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I'll bet there is a riving knife on the new model.

That could make your old one worht a lot less.

Bob


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

According to Ridgid.com, there isn't one. Would be nice in a saw that will probably be under the $750 mark…


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I got it 

Now who want's to come over and help me set it up?


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Drive's a bit much for me…


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd sure like to. Haven't been to SD in 35 years. By the way, I really enjoy my Rigid. Had it for 3 years now and have never regreted my choice.


----------



## JMatt (Mar 2, 2009)

If you get the opportunity, go to one of the Wood Shows. Rigid was giving 10% (show discount) and 10% (mail in rebate) for the granite version. Brings the price down to $480.00 + tax. I understand about the previous model being a good saw. Didn't me to derail the 'grave dug' thread. lol


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

The new model rigid has a riving knive, just not a low profile knife.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not convinced about the granite top.

First, it doesn't seem to be much different between compared to a cast iron top. I would even think the cast iron would be easier to repair if it ever got out of level.

Second, if I am going to get lung cancer from woodworking, I rather it be from the dust (not radiation).

Just a thought…


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I ended up doing as laflaone suggested… i opened up a HD line of credit, got 10% off, and 6 months same as cash. $389 after taxes and I brought it home.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I saw the granite version today. I didn't see the old one on the floor. The granite is about 2" thick. Small table with two wings.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Let me know if you need help assembling it Pat, I had to do mine by myself, which is somewhat difficult LOL, but can be done with a little ingenuity


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope you don't wind up with a 27% interest rate…

I won't touch a credit card. Cash is king, baby!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Not touching a credit card has to work for some people.

Personally, I know I can use the card for its benefits, (Cashback, Miles, 10% off), and pay off the balance before I get hit with any finance charges. H Depots Line of credit gives 6 months interest free on purchases over $299.

So, if you have self control, and can use it only when you have the cash to pay it off… the benefits are worth it.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

From what I understand, the 3650 and the 3660 are the same saw, except the 3650 comes in 2 different boxes.

But I may be wrong


----------



## tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

i went to my local HD here in grande prairie alberta and there selling it for $499. it still looks like a nice saw for the price. especially for smaller workshops


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I recently bought the TS3660 and got it for $359 (after the 10% discount for opening a credit account). Saw a 4511 in a different store and someone had already dropped something on it and chipped the granite. My 3660 is sitting in a friend's garage waiting fro me to build a garage to put it in 

Interpim: As I understand it, the only real difference between the 3650 and the 3660 is that they made the legs sturdier on the 3660.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

That is a very good saw, the only problem I have with them is the wheel assembly that I just could not get to work right so I took them off and put the whole thing on a mobile base, now I'm happy as the saw works great.


----------



## JPCarolina (Mar 17, 2009)

Question for you guys:

My local Home Depot has the TS3650 version as a floor model for $399. The problem is that it doesn't have a rip fence with it (they have no idea where it went). Any thoughts on whether this can be purchased seperately? They've said that they will come down on the price to compensate for the lack of a fence, but I'm not sure how much would constitute a good deal.

Any thoughts…..? Thanks for your help.

I'll check the Rigid website also…..maybe they will have some answers there.


----------



## airmarshallg (Feb 8, 2009)

I would call Ridgid…..and make sure it's not missing anything else.


----------



## jeh412 (Feb 27, 2009)

You should be able to buy a rip fence directly through Ridgid or through http://www.m-and-d.com/ridgid_parts.html. They're the Ridgid authorized parts dealer. M&D does show the rip fence assembly for the 3650. I'd check the price through M&D or Ridgid and try to get Home Depot to drop that amount from the price. 
EDIT: Just looked the price … comes in at a bit over $130.00 for the whole assembly.

The 3650/3660 is a great saw. I bought mine last fall-too long ago to benefit from the price drop!-when I got to the point where my 30-year-old Craftsman just wasn't up to the job any longer. I'm very happy with the saw.


----------



## JPCarolina (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks John for the input.

When I called Ridgid, the customer service rep referred me to a parts company called Gardner Inc. Gardner's price for the same rip fence assembly is $158.44 + $15 s&h.

If I can make this deal work, you will have saved me some cash. Much appreciated!

Jon


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Jon - Have you considered picking up an aftermarket fence and rails like the Delta T2? I'm hearing that Lowes has it on sale for ~ $120, but the regularly price of $150 is still pretty good. You should be able to slide the rails to the right to allow ~ 40" rip on the right side.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Jon, I don't know about the area where you live, but there are at least 6 Home Depots within a 30 minute drive for me. I tried to buy the 3650 at the one closest and they were going to let it go for $399 because they only had one box, I went to a second store and they only had the floor model and, like yours, it was missing the fence as well as the warranty card. I went to a third HD and got the 3660 for the $399 price and got 10% more off for opening a credit account. If there are other stores within a reasonable drive for you, I'd suggest making a few calls to see if another store has the 3660. Hope this helps and Good Luck!!


----------



## iselltrees (Mar 19, 2009)

bought mine this past weekend. The home depot near me was offering 50% off of a one time purchase of a tool if you signed up for a commercial line of credit. I was only able to find one store that had the saw and that was offering this particular promotion. By the way, anyone can sign up for a commercial line of credit, all you do is insert your SSN# in lieu of your tax identification number. So, I ended up paying $200.00 for the saw. Problem was, when I went to load the saw, the person in tool world said that they only had box 1 of 2 (TS 3650 uses two boxes where as the TS 3660 uses only one….I gotta think that Ridgid realized their mistake of having two boxes and switched to the single boxed 3660). So, the management ended up transferring in a TS 3660 from another store and I picked it up a few days later


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

iselltrees, the guy at Home Depot, that I talked to, said I could sign up more than once for the 50% off. As of now I have only signed up once.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Wait a minute, do I understand this correctly? If I go to Home Depot and sign up for a commercial line of credit, I can get 50% off a tool? and I can do this more than once?? Oh, baby.


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

I got my TS 3660 a few weeks ago and boy, as many have pointed out, it was quite a steal at $499 Cdn. (I sold away my 8-yr old benchtop type Delta saw for $50, so it only cost me $450 cash for the 300-lb baby) It took me a day to get everything assembled and the next my shop jigs (cross cut sled, etc.) made. The Herculift is the best mobile base in my view. The granite top model isn't on display here yet. My experience with my granite countertop (if we're talking about the same kind of material) tells me I'd rather stick to a cast iron top. Ridgid has released the cabinet model and I think that one has the riving knife feature.

This saw has been rated best value by FWW and others. A full review can be found here: http://benchmark.20m.com/reviews/RidgidTS3650/RidgidTS3650Review.html

P.S. A couple guys sold their old TS3650 on my local kijij site for $300 - $350 and had those buyers known about the HD offers, I think they would have had second thought about getting a second hand TS3650.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

signing up for a commercial line of credit gives you only 10% on first purchase here in MA. I just bought my Ridgid R4511 from Saugus, MA and they had 1 more 3660 at $399 left in the store if anyone is interested.


----------



## airmarshallg (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, this thread has taken on a life of it's own!!!!


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Last night I was at Lowes and noticed that they "Delta 10 Left Tilt 36-979 is on clearance for $399 ($528ish for the optional fence system). I talked to one of the guys there and said that they are currently trying to liquidate those so that the new models can come in. Looks like that is another good saw that is getting and "Upgrade".

I checked out Delta's website but I could tell what the next model might be. Anyone got a thought?

~DB


----------



## JMatt (Mar 2, 2009)

*PurpLev: *R4511 for the win! Sorry, I couldn't help myself. That's a good deal on the 3660.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I remember when the Rigid TS3650 first came out here in Canada , at that time they were asking $ 999.00 
The price sure has dropped since then .


----------



## iselltrees (Mar 19, 2009)

just a comment for sikrap…I had to look around at different Home Depot's here in San Diego County, but was able to find one that was still offering the deal. I had heard from someone at the commercial desk of another Home Depot that each store could have selected to offer this deal, but only some did. Those that did choose to offer it had a certain dollar amount that they could chip away at with these 50% discounts. Once the dollars were gone, they didn't offer the deal any more… Also, if anyone is interested, the US Post Offices here in San Diego county have these "change of address packets". Normally, they have a card inside that offers 10% at Lowe's if you go online and enter information, etc. However, I recently noticed that these packets now contain a "10% off your next purchase" coupon straight-away. No signing up online, no registering….simply a coupon you can present on your next purchase. It sounds bad, but I grabbed about 4 of them as I have recently moved into a new house and can use the discounts…


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh well, it was a nice dream while it lasted  Thanks very much for the update!!


----------



## kleinjahr (Mar 2, 2009)

I hadn't known the 3660 was on sale, until I read it here. I am now the proud owner of one,had to pout and whine a bit to the LOML though. Fairly easy to put together, though leveling the wings took a bit of fiddling and still out by 10 or 20 thou. Probably caused by the bolts pulling up, hmmm maybe a washer under the bolt head might work. Anyhoo, my old Delta Shopmaster is probably going to become a disc sander now.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Bought a new one for $300 yesterday. New and not reconditioned. TTI has a tool sale several times a year and they had about 6 or so for sale. I have it mostly put together - so far so good. I have to install the motor and a few odds and ends. Bigger than I thought.


----------

